# how to get rid of bugs on a pigeon



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

Is there anything use to get rid of bugs on a pigeon. they look like lice is there a powder i can put in there bathing water to get rid of the bugs.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can buy this product at most pet stores.

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/scatt.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. Permectrin II Is something you put in water to dip the bird. You can buy this online at Foy's. Permethrin Garden and Poultry Dust, you can buy at seed and grain places, and some hardware stores. You dust them with it, and you can just buy a lice and mite bird spray at a pet shop for caged birds. Permethrin also comes in a spray bottle. Just don't get it near his face. Everyone likes something else. But they all pretty much work. Good Luck.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> You can buy this product at most pet stores.
> 
> http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/scatt.html


Hi Charis. The scatt says it is for air sac mites. Is that the same as other mites? It also says you could wait six weeks to see the effects.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Permectrin II*

I found this pesticide really effective and last long, kills anything that crawls inside the feathers of our lovely pet pigeons...Just READ the instruction real good and understand the "how to use" instructions of this pesticides... I bought this from PBSanimalhealth.com...


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I know that this doesn't sit well with everyone but it works for me and I have had no ill side effects from it.

I had a bad mite problem earlier this year and on the advice of a fellow flyer who has been around a long, long time, I started putting a little Borax and a little Epsom Salts in their bath water. I did this once and the mites disappeared immediately. I have been putting it in their bath water once a week since and not a mite to be found. Sure is a lot cheaper than the other chemical treatments and I can't imagine anything working better. Like I said earlier, I have had absolutely no ill side effects from this treatment.

Something to think about anyway.

Dan


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

learning said:


> I know that this doesn't sit well with everyone but it works for me and I have had no ill side effects from it.
> 
> I had a bad mite problem earlier this year and on the advice of a fellow flyer who has been around a long, long time, I started putting a little Borax and a little Epsom Salts in their bath water. I did this once and the mites disappeared immediately. I have been putting it in their bath water once a week since and not a mite to be found. Sure is a lot cheaper than the other chemical treatments and I can't imagine anything working better. Like I said earlier, I have had absolutely no ill side effects from this treatment.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan. I've heard of this treatment before. How much borax and how much epsom salts do you put in how much water?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Jay3 said:


> Hi Dan. I've heard of this treatment before. How much borax and how much epsom salts do you put in how much water?


I put in about a quarter cup of each in a 4 gallon bath.

Dan


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

My pigeon mentor told me to use this and it works grate.
Its called (Bronco equine fly spray plus citronella scent). You can get it at most feed stores or order it over the net.
Info link http://www.farnamhorse.com/product.php?pid=100013&key=200006

Give one squirt under each wing and one squirt under the tail and you are done. Avoid eyes. Also give a squirt in feather piles in the loft. Lice live in there too. You dont have to mess with mixing in drinking water or bath like other stuff. Youll soon forget what a feather lice looks like.

Also I live in central Texas and the fire ants are bad. They try to move into the loft and kill hatchlings. A few squirts around the nest (not on chicks) protects them from the ants.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

texas.410 said:


> My pigeon mentor told me to use this and it works grate.
> Its called (Bronco equine fly spray plus citronella scent). You can get it at most feed stores or order it over the net.
> Info link http://www.farnamhorse.com/product.php?pid=100013&key=200006
> 
> ...


That is a permethrin and pyrethrin based spray, which will kill pigeon flies as well. What concrns me is if it might be too strong a concentration to spray directly on the birds?? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> That is a permethrin and pyrethrin based spray, which will kill pigeon flies as well. What concrns me is if it might be too strong a concentration to spray directly on the birds?? Thanks for sharing.


Thats why I said ONLY ONE SQUIRT under each wing and ONE under the tail. Dont get me wrong you are going to have a mad pigeon. But after my first aplication I have not had to spray the birds again, And its been six months now. Just like any thing else use as little as you have to, and dont over do it. Ive had no problem with it. And I want to make it clear, when I spray to keep ants away form the chicks I use it to make a barrier to the ants around the nest. I never spray the chicks only around the nest.


----------

